# Power cuts schedule



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

This has been released in Greek from the electricity board. It says the length of the cuts for the day and the time for specific areas.

?????? ??????

Today 2 power cuts are scheduled - the first cut was for 2 hours 30 minutes, the second is 45 minutes.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Not to be a pessimist but is it going as planned in your area?? There was a schedule released before by the EAC and it was far from correct. We know someone in Kato Paphos who had no power for 8 hours, another had 3 two hour cuts and someone else had none and this was all on the same day. We would obviously all love for this to be accurate though!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Most people we know who all live in different areas get their cuts exactly as planned. This means they can plan their days around those cuts.
Very oddly though we havnt had a single cut on our side of Konia. Also parts of Anavargos havnt had any.
We can only think that this is because we are close to the hospital so anyone on the same ring main as the hospital dosnt get cuts.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Most people we know who all live in different areas get their cuts exactly as planned. This means they can plan their days around those cuts.
> Very oddly though we havnt had a single cut on our side of Konia. Also parts of Anavargos havnt had any.
> We can only think that this is because we are close to the hospital so anyone on the same ring main as the hospital dosnt get cuts.


You are lucky because right up the road from you in Marathounda the cuts are unpredictable. Yesterday was a good day with only one 2 and a half hour cut.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

They say the unscheduled cuts are due to the old power plants not being very reliable and unable to cope. 

We don't get any cuts as we are on the same grid as a nearby hotel so we are lucky.


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

zin said:


> They say the unscheduled cuts are due to the old power plants not being very reliable and unable to cope.
> 
> We don't get any cuts as we are on the same grid as a nearby hotel so we are lucky.


Up here in the mountains we are getting the scheduled cuts twice a day, so far they have been according to the schedule and easy to work round. I think all the boys ( & may be girls??) at the electricity company have to be congratulated for working so hard to at least give us electricity in the evenings and at night so we can have to fans on to sleep comfortably. Also the SMS set up for alerting you to the cuts works well. :clap2::clap2::clap2:
Regards


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice to hear that some places get the cuts when scheduled, Peyia is cut off at different times in each day and for different times, today was of at 1.00pm and came back on 2.45pm, I imagine we will get another today but when..........???

Steve


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

News yesterday stated the cuts will now be half an hour shorter


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

In Peyia we did not have a cut at all on Thursday, 1st time since tragedy.


----------



## fredben (Jun 28, 2009)

*Text messages*

EAC have set up a free notification service for power cuts, Via Text messages to your mobile, And it works !! they text you what time and length of time in your zone, aprox ten minutes before it is swiched off. :clap2:


----------



## ekflyer (Jul 8, 2011)

fredben said:


> EAC have set up a free notification service for power cuts, Via Text messages to your mobile, And it works !! they text you what time and length of time in your zone, aprox ten minutes before it is swiched off. :clap2:


ok thats brilliant, so how do we get this service?


----------

